
People - myroon5
https://patrickcollison.com/people
======
bovermyer
I like the idea of this list. I will copy the idea for my own site.

I may tweak the idea by adding "tags" to each name, though.

~~~
wilkystyle
I like this idea, too. Maintaining a reading list of personal sites you find
valuable or interesting (and _especially_ discovering new and
interesting/relevant content from sites you currently follow, rather than from
a search engine or social media site) has a very 90s feel to me.

------
jessenichols
+1 for David Deutsch
[http://www.daviddeutsch.org.uk/](http://www.daviddeutsch.org.uk/)

------
rcarmo
Lots of US/UK folks, apparently. Many of these lists seem like echo chambers
for the Valley, a few surprises there though.

~~~
aberseti
You have to wonder why he even felt the need to make this. I mean isn't it
enough to have an idea in your head about who your favourite people are? No, I
think he is saying 'hey this can be your echo chamber too'. It's like he's
trying to make his chamber more echoey by boosting all the people who think
almost identically to him, to a group of people on the internet who also think
identically to him.

~~~
dang
" _Please respond to the strongest plausible interpretation of what someone
says, not a weaker one that 's easier to criticize. Assume good faith._"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

